

Show HN: Pick'em Zone (hackers can enjoy football too) - scootklein
https://www.pickemzone.com/

======
steve8918
I can't tell what you do from the first page without signing up. There is no
chance I'm going to give you my email address, Facebook account, etc, without
having an iota of understanding of what you do.

------
jasonwilk
Looks great! I'd tweak the UI a bit to show more photos of the product prior
to signing up.

~~~
ktsmith
Edited: I didn't realize at first this is just pickem and doesn't really
compete with the bigger fantasy leagues.

I completely agree that there needs to be more information on the front page.
What do the kick ass tools look like, why is this better than some other
service etc. A video or some more screenshots at the very least would help to
draw me in. I'm not typically going to sign up for something without at least
that.

------
mbreese
Don't you need some sort of licensing to use NFL team names and logos? A lot
of places just refer to the "Chicago" team or the "San Francisco" team, and I
assume this is for licensing reasons.

I can't tell really what your site looks like without signing up, so I don't
know how you're using the marks. You might want to make sure that the NFL
isn't going to shut you down. I'd hate to start up a group and then have it
get shutdown mid-season.

------
stevenklein
Hey guys thanks for the feedback. If there's one thing we need to work on it's
definitely some of the front-facing, "here's what we're about" items. If you
have any questions feel free to shoot me an email at
steve@flyingkleinbrothers.com

------
callmeed
This looks nice. We do pick-em with Yahoo! every year and most of our
participants hate Yahoo!.

I'd like to see examples/tour of what the premium features are, especially
when I'm gonna be comparing it to free alternatives.

